# GLS Test 'n Tune @ Jungle Park Thurs. 12/5



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thursday 12/5 @ 6 PM we are having a test n' tune open track at Al's Jungle Park. If a race or two breaks out......we'll go with it. Bring Indy Cars and whatever else.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I paln on being there!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tnt*

ill not be there hanging it up 4 awhile have fun.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tnt*

:beatdeadhorse: back at u.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

brownie374 said:


> :beatdeadhorse:


Thanks for the tnt I learned a couple things.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Seems we always learn something new at the T'nTs. Without the pressure of a race we get to tinker and share tweaks and tips.


----------

